# Design for 17x17x17 cube, different from v-cube mech



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15350

cool stuff.


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know what to say about this...


----------



## Forte (Nov 10, 2009)

The ball thing looks so cool 0_o


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

BRILLIANT!~


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> BRILLIANT!~



Aha, I found it


----------



## Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

Crazy brilliant design


----------



## idpapro (Nov 10, 2009)

it somwhat reminds me of the rubiks 5x5 structure


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 10, 2009)

I kinda like it.

Not a big fan of the huge corners, but whatever.


----------



## panyan (Nov 10, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> I kinda like it.
> 
> Not a big fan of the huge corners, but whatever.



me neither, but if you think about it this think would be like a basketball both in size and roundness


----------



## LNZ (Nov 10, 2009)

I viewed the link shown and I am amazed. Goes to show you can have a 7x7 or higher and still have a cubic shape. Unless I'm rich, I won't buy this cube as it would take me far too long to solve.

But a very good idea anyway. I'm sure some one would want to solve a real 17x17 cube.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome all the way but honestly when can we expect to see the V8 and the V9.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 10, 2009)

Whawhawha? I still don't quite understand the mechanics of it, but the large edges and corners are interesting. I'd still rather an X4 though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2009)

****ing oscar... what a nutcase


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 10, 2009)

My quick calculation says 1538 pieces. V7 is 218. if this cube were made it would likely cost over 300 dollars if mass produced and be so heavy you wouldn't want to hold it for more than fifteen minutes. at that price and usefulness it will probably never get mass produced. 

it's still fricken cool


----------



## Muesli (Nov 10, 2009)

View attachment 560


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## xb27 (Nov 10, 2009)

I cannot go to the twistypuzzle.com

Can anyone help to post the images of it here 

thanks very much


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 10, 2009)

thats................................................. insane


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

xb27 said:


> I cannot go to the twistypuzzle.com
> 
> Can anyone help to post the images of it here
> 
> thanks very much



can you view the original site? http://www.shapeways.com/model/64058/over_the_top___17x17x17____3500.html


----------



## Overtime (Nov 10, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Whawhawha? I still don't quite understand the mechanics of it, but the large edges and corners are interesting. I'd still rather an X4 though.



It's because it's not pillowed. if you took a v7 and unpillowed it, it would look similar to a 17x17. The mechanics are similar to that of a V cube except that the pieces are sandwiched between each other vs all being sandwiched between two axes.


----------



## xb27 (Nov 10, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> xb27 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot go to the twistypuzzle.com
> ...



Yes!! Thanks Very Much


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2009)

That is so awesome that it may just cause the internet to explode.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2009)

my head asplode...


----------



## Rama (Nov 10, 2009)

17x17x17 = 2012?

Seriously tough... Are You For Real!?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

a new challenge for Mike Hughey


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 10, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> a new challenge for Mike Hughey



bah, he could do it even without seeing


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > a new challenge for Mike Hughey
> ...



thats what i meant...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> a new challenge for Mike Hughey



1538 pieces to memorize = 7.25 7x7x7's. It would require about 35 rooms to hold it all, so I'd have to create a bunch more. Considering a typical single 7x7x7 takes me a little under an hour and 2 7x7x's take me close to 3 hours, I'd guess a 17x17x17 would probably take me a day or so to solve (24 hours).

I don't think I'll be trying that anytime soon, sorry - you've reached my limit. 

(But if I can figure out how to get faster...)


Still, this is soooo cool!


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder why a 17x17, instead of a 15x15 or 19x19. Nice digital images as well.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2009)

pjk said:


> I wonder why a 17x17, instead of a 15x15 or 19x19. Nice digital images as well.



Did you look at the mechanism? It's pretty clear why it's a 17x17 from looking at that. What Oskar essentially did was to take a 3x3, wedge pieces between the layers (like the Rubik's 5x5), wedge pieces between the layers to make a 9x9, wedge pieces between the layers to make a 17x17. Each transformation turns a cube with N layers into a cube of size 2N-1 layers. The next step would be a 33x33.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 10, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Kickflip1993 said:
> ...



in spanish what i said has sense..."el lo podria hacer con los ojos cerrados" i didn' know if you would understand it


----------



## Owen (Nov 11, 2009)

You can them here for $65! http://www.vendorsequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=VE92


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 11, 2009)

Only $3500???


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

Owen said:


> You can them here for $65! http://www.vendorsequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=VE92



WOW TWENTY FIVE OF THEM FOR ONLY 65?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > You can them here for $65! http://www.vendorsequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?product=VE92
> ...



HELLZ YEAH! 17X17X17 FO EVERY1!111!!


----------



## Logan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> That is so awesome that it may just cause the internet to explode.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 11, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > stiwi griffin said:
> ...



And he answered to you "A eso me refería".

The 17x17 mechanism is awesome. I thought that 9x9 looked like a spaceship, but that is nothing compared to 17x17.

I am waiting for a 17x17 megapop explosion . It would be epic.


----------



## V-te (Nov 11, 2009)

Lucas said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Kickflip1993 said:
> ...



No, 33x33. 
It said on the twisty puzzle forums



> The way I'm looking at it the area inside the red circle is a 3x3x3. The area inside the blue circle is a 5x5x5. The area inside the green circle is a 9x9x9. The pieces outside the green circle make it a 17x17x17. The next step up using this design would be a 33x33x33.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I edited it before you post.

I got confused with 13x13... 2n-1 for it would be 25x25... but then realised it doesn't exist... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 11, 2009)

Meh, who would want one? Erhm sorry, who would solve it more than 5 times once they got one, I mean seriously a 7x7 in around 8 minutes, a 17x17 in around what 2 hours?


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 11, 2009)

Totally crazy


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 11, 2009)

Lucas said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Kickflip1993 said:
> ...


yes, i mean, it was kind of ironic


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 12, 2009)

Apparently Adam Zamora is ready to pay and test the design. He is my new idol


----------

